# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Un informe oculto cuestiona la viabilidad del Segarra-Garrigues

## NoRegistrado

> Los asesores de Mas tachan el proyecto del canal de riego de demasiado optimista
> La rentabilidad del canal Segarra-Garrigues no está ni mucho menos asegurada. El retraso en su construcción, el encarecimiento de la obra, las modificaciones forzadas por la Unión Europea y el escaso interés suscitado por los regantes para sumarse al proyecto y consumir su agua cuestionan la viabilidad económica de la segunda mayor infraestructura solo superada por la línea 9 del metro que tiene entre manos la Generalitat, con unas obras que en su parte ascienden a 1.069 millones de euros. Esa es la opinión, al menos, recogida por el Consejo Asesor de Desarrollo Sostenible (CADS) en un informe que entregó al Gobierno catalán hace más de un año sin que haya salido a la luz, según confirman miembros del CADS.
> 
> Para intentar poner remedio a la complicada situación en la que se encuentra el canal, el CADS hace una serie de propuestas que pasan por modificar con profundidad el objeto de la infraestructura y que, en muchos casos, requerirían de nuevas inversiones. Pero más allá de esos recursos necesarios, el problema de partida que asume el informe en su penúltima versión, a la que ha tenido acceso este diario es otro: Uno de los factores críticos a la hora de plantear propuestas para el futuro del canal Segarra-Garrigues es, precisamente, la disponibilidad y la garantía de agua en caso de pleno funcionamiento de la infraestructura. Los cambios climatológicos y humanos en la cabecera del río han complicado que el río Segre pueda asegurar en el futuro sus aportaciones al canal, cuya dotación máxima se prevé que sea de 342 hectómetros cúbicos por año.
> 
> La redacción del informe es sibilina para evitar ser incómoda, pero algunas de sus conclusiones son demoledoras. Por ejemplo, la que cita a la escasa incorporación de nuevos regantes, que explica porque el envejecimiento de la población activa agraria hace poco atractivas las inversiones a largo plazo, a lo que se sumaría que las fincas existentes son pequeñas y por tanto se hace más cara la inversión. Algunos cultivos de secano, añade, [ACTUALES]tienen un alto valor añadido que no compensa hacer inversiones. En resumen, es posible que los cálculos sean demasiado optimistas y que pocos regantes potenciales []aporten la parte que les corresponde de la inversión.
> 
> Las expectativas de conexión al canal no eran realistas, reza otra parte del informe. La Generalitat preveía que de los 1.069 millones a aportar por Cataluña, 247 los pondría la Comunidad de Regantes, a día de hoy muy lejos de asumir la superficie prevista: el agua llega actualmente a 5.500 hectáreas, de las 68.000 estimadas inicialmente tras haber invertido 670 millones de euros.
> 
> ...


http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2014/08/...49_371683.html

 Yo no opino porque no conozco la problemática de la zona.
Pero una vez leído éste y otros artículos, si hago una reflexión: ¿vamos a aprender de una puñetera vez en éste país a no hacer una obra sin estar seguros de su rentabilidad y necesidad?
Porque vamos, se han gastado 670 millones de euros, y quedan por invertir otros 700 millonazos, y sólo se van a regar el 8% de las Has previstas.
 Ahora a buscar nuevos usos que ya están cubiertos.
 El derroche de dinero público en infraestructuras de dudosa rentabilidad es indignante.

 Si alguien tiene los conocimientos suficientes para aportar algo sobre el tema, estaré atento, me gustaría verlo como algo rentable.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (26-ago-2014)

----------

